# Decaffeinated Tea?



## mysteriouseye

I absolutely love Tea, I am a proper British Girl when it comes to my tea and I drinks like god knows how many cups a day. As I am now 4 weeks pregnant (5 weeks on Friday :D ) I was wondering if it would be OK for me to drink a few cups of Tetley decaffeinated tea a day? What would you suggest?

This is my first baby :D first time being pregnant and I am absolutely cacking myself.. so scared I am going to miscarry! I didnt think it was that common but since joining this forum I notice a lot of people putting their miscarriage in their signature! So scary xx


----------



## foreverhappy

Im still drinking 1-2 cups of normal tea a day,I did with my other 2 pregnancys,I love tea too!!


----------



## foreverhappy

P.s BIG CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thank you, I am really nervous I got a really bad backache and cramps xx


----------



## MrsButterfly

I was also a total tea addict before being pregnant. Went off it totally until a couple of weeks ago but I'm drinking tetley's decaf at home but have the odd normal cup too if I'm out. The advice is to limit your caffeine intake but they don't say you can't have any. I don't mind the taste of decaf though so am happy enough on that!

Congrats on your BFP! Some cramping is normal as your uterus grows - I'm still getting it on and off now. :)


----------



## Elhaym

I'm the same, tea is my nectar and I can't function without it. You can drink as much decaf as you like - sadly, I can't find one that doesnt taste like dirty water :( I've cut down to at most 3 or 4 cups of normal tea a day - up to 200 mcg of caffeine a day is ok, a cup/mug of tea has 50 to 75 mcg depending on size.


----------



## gogosteady

Im still drinking 1-2 normal cups of tea a day. I have heard that decaf can sometimes be worse because of the chemicals they use to get rid of the caffeine, how true this is i dont know, i think if we listen to google we wouldnt even get out of bed! 
And with the cramps and backache, dont worry, i had awfull cramps between 4-5 weeks now they have started again at 11 weeks tho not as bad as they were. Think its just baby settling in and getting comfy xxx


----------



## mysteriouseye

thanks ladies, I just had a bit of panic, just looked at my knickers and they are covered in yellowish CM.. ive had it since being pregnant! I just want these next 8 weeks to go quickly so I can feel safe :)

I guess I will stick to my Decaf Tea :) xx


----------



## hayleyh26

Congratulations on your BFP! :flower: I also love my cups of tea, and used to easily get through 5 or 6 cups a day at work! I have since switched to PG Tips decaf which tastes just as good.. although it has started to make me feel a little queasy in the morning, so not drinking so much at the minute xx


----------



## Marie000

From what I read, you can safely drink around 5 cups of black tea or 10 cups of green tea a day. 
I love tea too. I'm trying to dial down a bit and drink much less than the recommended amount (I change some of my black tea with green tea or herbal tea).

I don't buy decaffeinated tea because I prefer to keep it natural. But there is an easy way to decaffeinate regular tea. Just infuse your bag or leave in a small quantity of boiling water for a minute or two. Discard that water, and put new water. Most of the caffeine dissolves quickly, so your second infusion will have all the taste, but much less caffeine.


----------



## forestfire

I drink loads of decaf green tea and normal tea! I have to!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Ahhh OK I will just have decaf tea .. maybe 3-4 cups wont do any harm xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hey i changed to decaf tea a couple of months ago and even then I try and limit myself to 3 cups a tea, morning, afternoon and evening.

I drink the Yorkshire Decaf Tea which I think tastes exactly the same as the normal Yorkshire Tea. Give it a go, I think it has helped as I don't crave a cup of tea like i used to.


----------



## jennievictora

i drink yorkshire decaff tea its really nice and tescos own decaff tea is nice as well i also drink decaff cola x


----------



## Rhiaberry

Through all 3 of my pregnancys i had to drink decaf, since the second i dont drink normal tea, cant stand the taste of it, caffiene in it taste like bleach or bad kettle water, so weird. :D


----------



## Elhaym

I might try yorkshire decaf then if it apparently taste ok - I've tried tetley and pg tips decaf and I just can't drink them! :)


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I went off tea from 4-10 weeks, only just started drinking it again and it's divine!

I drank decaf with my last pregnancy, just left it to swim in the cup for an age!


----------

